# Fundamental Market Scans



## tradez (5 March 2006)

Hi all,
For those using Commsec for your trading platform, could you please let me know if it is possible to run scans on historical fundamental data, according to criteria you set (such as p/e below xyz, div yield above xyz% etc.)? If not is there any fundamental scanning software you would recommend?

thanx,
Dan


----------



## 123enen (5 March 2006)

Yes but it is far from perfect - good for a basic scan

Go to News and Research >Company research>advanced search tool.
For P/E as an example - section 1-select category select "value"  
then in section 2 select field "P/E ratio"
Then enter your selection in section 3 , section 4 and most importantly tick on "add query" in section 5 

See how you go.


----------



## tradez (5 March 2006)

Thanks for that mate.
I've just sent in my application for a Commsec account and was hoping they had some kind of fundamental search engine built in.


----------



## bullmarket (5 March 2006)

hi tradez

With commsec's search tool you can also add multiple search criteria...ie...where PER < 15, dividend yld > 4%, market cap > 100M or whatever.  Commsec's data comes from Aspect Huntley.

A similar search tool is at investor ninemsn which also uses Aspect Huntley.  You have to register to use the Advanced Finder tool but registration is free.  The advantage I find with this site is that it allows you to download your search results into an Excel spreadsheet to then do further number crunching if you like or to massage the data for loading into some other application.  Commsec don't appear to allow you to download the search results into a spreadsheet 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tradez (6 March 2006)

Thanks alot Bullmarket that link to the scan engine on ninmsn is a ripper!


----------



## krk004 (25 May 2011)

FWIW - came across this & thought I would share;

http://markets.ft.com/screener/customScreen.asp

Just click on Asia/Pacific & go from there....


----------



## opulence (26 May 2011)

Has anyone come across one that will mimic the requirements for defensive stock selection in the intelligent investor?


----------



## trimi65 (5 January 2012)

Thank you man for the link.


----------

